
Boots.com is currently throttling access to shoppers - albertgoeswoof
http://www.boots.com/throttle/index.html
======
arnon
I've seen that happen on websites here in Denmark during big sales. Not sure
what the point is...

------
albertgoeswoof
They must be losing a lot of sales. I would love to see a post mortem of this
when they’re back up and running, along with some figures on what this is
costing and how something like this happens.

------
willcate
Timer went down to zero, then reset to 40 minutes... what the damn hell?

